

Ask HN: Why my colleague cannot vote or start a new thread in HN - frontcube

One of my colleague is a huge fan of HN. But recently he found out that if he add a thread it only visible to him and others cannot see it. Also he cannot vote to any tread. Can anyone explain why?
======
stonemetal
Sounds like he got himself banned. The thought is if you let people who have
been banned still post but auto kill them, then spammers will not try to work
around their ban. Your co worker can try to contact PG and crew to get himself
unbanned or just create a new account. Note you can turn on show dead to see
what has been killed in this manner.

~~~
frontcube
Thanks for your answer. Do you have any idea where he can contact the crew and
PG? Any email addresses?

------
spicyxtreme
that's possibly because he has too low karma like me :) understand how it
works better here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=196509>

